# losing video signal



## dullwit (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks in advance for your help- i have a 58"pansonic plasma, a samsung bd 6500 bluray player, and an nad 747 receiver. while playing the the bluray (either a disc or while it is online streaming) the video will go out after 1-20 minutes. the sound remains working fine. after it goes out, if i switch the source input away from the bluray then back to it, the picture returns. it seems there is a delay or default that is timing out and shutting off the signal- any thoughts?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

What cabling are you using? HDMI is notorious for losing connections when the signal gets a little out of sync. Some TV's are better than others but mostly they're expecting a clean signal and go a little batty if they see otherwise.


----------



## dullwit (Nov 4, 2010)

yustr- i am using hdmi- what would be best to switch to?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Are you using the NAD for switching? If so, try running the HDMI directly to the TV. If not, try using the NAD.

If that doesn't cure it, try "component out" (You will have to run audio to the TV if you're not using the NAD for all audio.)

BTW: Nice gear. You should not be having these problems with your top shelf setup.


----------

